# Volumebitmap



## EGJSoldier (9. Februar 2012)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein Problem mit einer externen Festplate. Ich habe mal chkdsk drüberlaufen lassen und er sagt mit folgendes: 
"Die Volumebitmap ist falsch"
Ich laufe gerade chkdsk x: /f durch, aber der hängt schon seit ziemlich langer Zeit an einer stelle fest. Der kommt da nicht weiter. In den Eigenschaften der Platte steht, dass die Patte 0 Bytes hat(In wirklichkeit hat sie aber 1 TB). Formatieren habe ich schon versucht. Da tut sich aber nichts.

Mein Betriebsystem ist Windows 7.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Ich bedanke mich schonmal für die Hilfe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
David


----------



## sheel (9. Februar 2012)

Hi

wie schaut den die Aufteilung im MMC/Datenträgerverwaltung aus?
Ist was auf der Platte, was noch wichtig wäre?


----------



## EGJSoldier (9. Februar 2012)

Hi, danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort.
Das Problem ist, wenn ich in die Datenträgerverwaltung gehe, dann stützt der Explorer ab. Ich kann also nur über die Eingabeaufforderung operieren. Da dauert die ausführung zwar länger als normal, aber es geht. 
Nein, auf der Platte ist nichts wichtiges drauf. Ich muss Sie einfach nur zum Funktionieren kriegen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
David Masternak


----------



## sheel (9. Februar 2012)

Von welchem Hersteller ist die Platte?


----------



## EGJSoldier (9. Februar 2012)

Tevion HDDrive2Go 
Speicher: 1000GB


----------

